# Zusätzliche Domains nur als Alias angelegt und können nicht separat verwaltet werden



## tutorial-hilfe (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem guten, zuverlässigen und schnellem WebSpace.

Bei der Beschreibung eines Anbieters bin ich auf folgende *-Bemerkung gestoßen:


> Zusätzliche Domains werden nur als Alias angelegt und können nicht separat verwaltet werden.


Was genau wollen die damit sagen?

Gruß.


----------



## Flex (18. Mai 2008)

Das heißt sie werden nur als Alias angelegt und zeigen auf die ein Verzeichnis im Webspace der Hauptadresse.
Sie bekommen keine eigenen vHost Einstellungen und einen eigenen Document Root.
Ist eigentlich nur ein technischer Aspekt, funktionieren tut es trotzdem 

Apache Documentation - ServerAlias


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (18. Mai 2008)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Das heißt sie werden nur als Alias angelegt und zeigen auf die ein Verzeichnis im Webspace der Hauptadresse.
> Sie bekommen keine eigenen vHost Einstellungen und einen eigenen Document Root.
> Ist eigentlich nur ein technischer Aspekt, funktionieren tut es trotzdem
> 
> Apache Documentation - ServerAlias


Danke für die Antwort. Habe mir den Link durchgelesen.

Bedeutet das jetzt, das ich den WebSpace mit der einen inclusive Domain mir anlege,
 zum Beislpiel Muller.de und 
dann noch später die Domain Mueller.de (ue statt nur u) mir dazubuchen kann und 
diese dann nur auf Muller.de zeigen lassen kann, 
aber nicht ein ganz anderes Projekt damit hosten kann?

Was wird dann in der URL-Zeile des Browsers angezeigt wenn der User Mueller.de eingibt, Muller.de oder Mueller.de?

Danke.


----------



## port29 (18. Mai 2008)

Die zusätzliche Domain wird einfach in den Virtual Host als Alias eingetragen. Damit reagiert diese zusätzliche Domain genauso, wie die "erste" Domain. Gleicher Inhalt, gleiche Einstellungen, gleiche Logdatei, etc.


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (18. Mai 2008)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Die zusätzliche Domain wird einfach in den Virtual Host als Alias eingetragen. Damit reagiert diese zusätzliche Domain genauso, wie die "erste" Domain. Gleicher Inhalt, gleiche Einstellungen, gleiche Logdatei, etc.


Und es bleibt die URL im Browser die der User eingibt oder odert die sich?
Oder kann ich das einstellen wie es sich verhalten soll?

Gruß.


----------



## port29 (18. Mai 2008)

Die neue Domain verhält sich genauso, wie die existierende. Kleines Beispiel: 

http://immobilienwirtschaft24.de/
http://iw24.net/

das ist jetzt auch ein Alias. Und genauso wird sich auch deine Seite verhalten.


Btw. die Domain mit "www." ist auch ein Alias Eintrag


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (18. Mai 2008)

port29 hat gesagt.:


> Die neue Domain verhält sich genauso, wie die existierende. Kleines Beispiel:
> http://immobilienwirtschaft24.de/
> http://iw24.net/
> das ist jetzt auch ein Alias. Und genauso wird sich auch deine Seite verhalten.
> Btw. die Domain mit "www." ist auch ein Alias Eintrag


Spitze! Besten Danke für das Beispiel.
Es bleibt das in der URL-Zeile des Browsers was man eingetippt hat.

Wie würde den das Gegenteil dazu aussehen?
Sprich ich tippe http://iw24.net/ und die Zeile ändert sich zu http://immobilienwirtschaft24.de/?

Danke!


----------



## port29 (18. Mai 2008)

Jain, es gibt drei verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Das vorhin war die erste.

Die zweite wäre die, die du unten beschrieben hast. Auch da kann ich dir ein Beispiel zeigen:

http://winterball.org

Wenn du die URL aufrufst, dann siehst du, dass oben die Adressleiste sofort umspringt. Ich habs zwar schonmal gesagt, ich will es aber trotzdem nochmal wiederholen. Der Domainname ist in dem Fall winterball.org, www ist eine Subdomain von Winterball org.

Und dann möchte ich noch den dritten Fall zeigen:

http://rootix.de/CIMG2790.JPG

Wenn du die URL aufrufst, dann wirst du ein Bild meines Schreibtisches sehen. Nun, eigentlich würde man davon ausgehen, dass die gleiche URL nur mit einem www vorne auch das Bild anzeigen wird.

http://www.rootix.de/CIMG2790.JPG

Aber das ist nicht der Fall. Die www. Subdomain hat einen eigenen VirtualHost. Beide "Adressen" kann ich separat konfigurieren. (Dem Webserver ist es egal, ob du eine Domain oder Subdomain eingibst, für den Webserver ist es einfach nur eine Adresse.) So kann ich z.B. ein anderes Verzeichnis angeben, aus dem die Dateien aufgerufen werden sollen (wie auch hier geschehen). Jetzt fragst du dich sicherlich, was das ganze für einen Sinn hat. Ganz einfach: Du hast z.B. zwei Domains:

ichHabeEineDeUndEineComDomain.de
ichHabeEineDeUndEineComDomain.com

so kannst du z.B. die .de Domain so einstellen, dass Deutsche Inhalte über die deutsche und englische Inhalte über die Englische abgerufen werden können. 

Zum Schluss habe ich einen letzten Beispiel für dich:

http://www.meyer-technik.pl
http://www.meyer-technik.de
http://www.meyer-technik-energie.de


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (19. Mai 2008)

Hi,

wie gewohnt von dir super Anleitung und super Beispiele!  Danke.

Habe das ganze mal auf einem Server mit mehreren Domains mir im Confix angesehen.
Kann mal alles so einstellen wie du beschreibst.

Jetzt kommt meine Frage aber wie ist das wenn man die Domain bei einem Anderen Anbieter sich registriert hat als der WebSpace ist, wie läuft das da ab?

Gruß.


----------



## port29 (19. Mai 2008)

tutorial-hilfe hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt kommt meine Frage aber wie ist das wenn man die Domain bei einem Anderen Anbieter sich registriert hat als der WebSpace ist, wie läuft das da ab?



Hmm..... das ist jetzt so eine Meta Frage, auf die ich nur schwer antworten kann, weil es sehr stark von dem Anbieter des Webspace abhängt. Da der Anbieter des Webspace auch Geld mit dem Domains macht (ich zahle im Einkauf für eine .de Domain pro Jahr "nur" 3,50. Jetzt kannst du den Preis mal mit anderen Anbietern vergleichen und wirst sehen, dass die Preise deutlich drüber liegen. Deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass ein Webhoster sich die Mühe macht, die Domain in die Config einzutragen.

Rein Technisch gesehen ist es aber was ganz anderes. Denn du brauchst eine Domain garnicht erst zu registrieren, damit *du* darauf zugreifen kannst. Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit du dich mit Netzwerken und DNS auskennst, ich will es hier an dieser Stelle auch nicht erklären, aber was die Denic z.B. macht, ist dass die einen Master DNS Server bereitstellen. Und in diesem Master DNS Server wird deine Domain dann eingetragen mit dem Verweis auf einen anderen DNS Server, der dann letztendlich die IP Adresse zu deiner Domain bereitstellt. 

Auch der Begriff "Anbieter" ist hier etwas mehrdeutig. Domains werden bei einer NIC registriert. Für .de Domains ist es z.B. die Denic, egal über welchen "Anbieter" man die Domain registriert hat. Demnach ist es technisch auch kein Problem, dass Domains bei einem anderen Anbieter liegen, als der Webspace.


----------

